# Bosch Over the Table Hex Key



## inkslinger (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a Bosch 1617 EVS combo an I need a replacement for the hex key to make the fine adjustment on top of a router table. I didn't want to buy the mount for under the table just to get a key , Is there a replacement I can get or something else I can use?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch 2610923193 T-Handle Hex Height Adjustment Wrench | Mathis Kelley


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 2, 2017)

Is the 2610923193 is the same as the 261092193?

Would you think it's a 1/8in or 3mm Hex Key 
Was also looking for the RA1002 {Extension Control knob}
Both are for the RA1161 
Any other Router parts for this that are inter changeable?


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't like the stock hex key that came with my Bosch 16171 so I made a new one for table use.

I used a small chrome crank handle from an old Craftsman mini milling machine and epoxied an 1/8 inch hex key into the shaft area. The handle has a spinning knob on it for rapid height changes and the grooved edge helps mark the adjustments in increments. 

If you make one just be sure the handle doesn't interfere with the router bit.

Tom


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My router has a 14mm nut that turns the threaded rod on my plunge so I use a socket and a speed wrench. Vintage PROTO USA No. 5280 3/8" SPEED WRENCH 17-1/4" | eBay You can get allen key sockets that fit it I'm just not sure if the ones on a socket would be long enough. The speed wrench is super fast.


----------

